# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Technology moves fast

## METRIX

Bought a new Water Blaster to replace our bigger 13Hp Aussie Pumps unit (still works fine just too big) , got the AB30 6.5HP, and it's just as powerful as the old 13Hp was but half the size and weight.
We just use it for odd cleanups deck cleans etc, fitted it with the turbo head and it has an effect pressure of 4785 psi, got a wand with clip on nozzles which makes changing spray patterns so easy. 
I can highly recommend the guys at Aussie, they are very helpfull and easy to deal with, and they make a top quality product, using the best parts available, cost is good considering what you get. 
We had been using a smaller unit which was around 2000psi for a while, and forgot what it was like to use a commercial quality unit, ie: no plastic crap anywhere, the smaller one would not damage and decking timbers no matter how close you got or how long you held it there. 
Used this the other day on a TP deck and it blew holes in the decking boards about 8mm deep in a few seconds, OPPS, luckily we were replacing some other damaged boards  :Rolleyes: , Mental Note, DONT use Turbo head on TP decking.

----------


## David.Elliott

So... now when you Google "Metrix" you get Aussie Pumps first, then Bosch...

----------


## METRIX

> So... now when you Google "Metrix" you get Aussie Pumps first, then Bosch...

  I hope not, they can come 2nd or 3rd or I will have to cut my ties with them  :Biggrin: , Just checked, Google is doing what it should be  :Tongue:

----------


## OBBob

> So... now when you Google "Metrix" you get Aussie Pumps first, then Bosch...

  Lol...

----------

